# Any OTH fans?



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey! Are there any One Tree Hill fans in here or what? If so, what's happening so faR? I've been missing out on the episodes due to night classes... So, please update here for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 please with a cherry on the top with some sprinkles


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 5, 2008)

I know this post is super old, but You're not alone =)


----------



## beauty_marked (May 5, 2008)

I Love Oth!!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 5, 2008)

Whoa i love one tree hill.. if anyone still has problems watching the episodes you can download it at mininova.com


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 5, 2008)

you can also watch it here. this is where i watch it at.

Great Stuff TV » Free TV » One Tree Hill


----------



## TheDiesel (May 7, 2008)

I seriously <3 OTH. 

I've recently became addicted to GG as well, but will never give up my OTH. 

If anyone is lost check out OneTreeHillFans.com | The MOST-UPDATED... hear about it FIRST at OTHfans.com! or ONETREEHILLWEB.NET » your #1 source for everything 'One Tree Hill!' | All You Need Is ONE. 

Those two sites are amazing!!


----------



## mocha_queen (May 7, 2008)

Oh god! I thought I was the only one in love with One Tree Hill
Ive seen season 1 and 2 and then missed 3 and 4 cause they havent started showing those in India yet and then I moved to the States and they're showing season 5 here and I dont miss an episode...its the only show I watch


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 7, 2008)

I think the show has a pretty large fanbase. i'M ADDICTED .


----------



## MissChriss (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha_queen* 

 
_Oh god! I thought I was the only one in love with One Tree Hill
Ive seen season 1 and 2 and then missed 3 and 4 cause they havent started showing those in India yet and then I moved to the States and they're showing season 5 here and I dont miss an episode...its the only show I watch_

 
Same here. I missed the last couple of seasons but have managed to catch every show this season.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha_queen* 

 
_Oh god! I thought I was the only one in love with One Tree Hill
Ive seen season 1 and 2 and then missed 3 and 4 cause they havent started showing those in India yet and then I moved to the States and they're showing season 5 here and I dont miss an episode...its the only show I watch_

 
 If you're far behind and can't wait for them to air there check out... Great Stuff TV » Free TV » One Tree Hill Mainly season 5 episodes on there... 

But also... Watch One Tree Hill Online - TV Links


----------



## TheDiesel (May 13, 2008)

Oh wow... Did anyone watch last nights episode? 

I can't believe Lucas would say that...


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_Oh wow... Did anyone watch last nights episode? 

I can't believe Lucas would say that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know. i can't wait for next week's season finale.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 11, 2009)

Is anyone watching tonights finale?????


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 12, 2009)

I love OTH. I actually just got into it last year when GG started airing, because it was the very next show. Yes i watched the season finale yesterday. I cried.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* 

 
_I love OTH. I actually just got into it last year when GG started airing, because it was the very next show. Yes i watched the season finale yesterday. I cried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am glad I was not alone on that one. So sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to miss Leyton. I wish the entire thing was a cruel publicity joke.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_I am glad I was not alone on that one. So sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to miss Leyton. I wish the entire thing was a cruel publicity joke._

 
I was actually expecting that kind of ending. You kind of sensed. I think it was a publicity thing. I don't think they would kill off her character.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* 

 
_I was actually expecting that kind of ending. You kind of sensed. I think it was a publicity thing. I don't think they would kill off her character.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
After all of the crap they've put Peyton through and the fact that they JUST got married I would hope they wouldn't do that. If they're wanting Chad off the show they should just send Lucas on a book tour or something, that way we still get Peyton/Brooke interaction. 

Hilarie's video to the fans is not comforting though, it really sounds like she's done.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_After all of the crap they've put Peyton through and the fact that they JUST got married I would hope they wouldn't do that. If they're wanting Chad off the show they should just send Lucas on a book tour or something, that way we still get Peyton/Brooke interaction. 

Hilarie's video to the fans is not comforting though, it really sounds like she's done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What video? I havent seen it. Is Lucas wanting out of the show?


----------



## TheDiesel (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* 

 
_What video? I havent seen it. Is Lucas wanting out of the show?_

 
Rumor is they want Chad off the show. And with that, Hilarie goes too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hilarie vid YouTube - One Tree Hill ~ A Message from Hilarie Burton about Season 7

Here's a post from ONETREEHILLWEB.NET » your #1 source for everything 'One Tree Hill!' | CELEBRATING 5 YEARS ONLINE!

***WARNING POSSIBLE SPOILERS!!!***




 Quote:

 *· * *EW.com REPORTS: MURRAY, BURTON  EXIT OTH*by Michael  Ausiello |   EW.com_

It looks like One Tree Hill newlyweds Peyton and Lucas are about to embark on a  permanent honeymoon.

Sources confirm to EW.com’s Ausiello Files exclusively that Chad Michael Murray  and Hilarie Burton, whose characters tied the knot in last night's penultimate  episode, will not be returning for the show's seventh season next fall. The CW  is expected to formally announce their departures next Thursday at its "upfront"  presentation. 

Murray and Burton have been engaged in rather high profile contract negotiations  for the past several months. Ultimately, a deal couldn't be worked out and both  actors will make their final appearances in next Monday's season finale.

To fill the void next season, a Tree Hill insider tells EW.com that two new  characters will be introduced. Additionally, Austin Nichols (Julian) is being  promoted to a series regular. _ 
*NOTE:* Confirmation is still TBD until  official word at the Upfronts.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 13, 2009)

Thats crap. I like Chad and Hilarie's characters.


----------

